# PowaKaddy or Motocaddy



## Jamie23 (Dec 9, 2017)

Looking to buy my first electric trolley and was just looking for a few opinions from current owners 

The model I am looking at is the PowaKaddy FW5i, I have been offered a very good deal on it which also includes the free bag with the current promotion 

Firstly would anyone choose one brand over the other and also how reliable are electric trolleys? Has anyone had any major issues?


----------



## anotherdouble (Dec 10, 2017)

I'm in the motocaddy camp. No real issues with my S3 pro in 6 years. But being honest I haven't owned any other. I expect you will get replies from all of the other camps pertaining to be the best and if they haven't had a problem who can argue. Go with what does the job for you, what you can afford and what you like the look of.


----------



## chasf (Dec 10, 2017)

I have both a power caddy and  a motocaddy and they are both great. I just got the power caddy c2 and its just as good as my motocaddy. What I like about the power caddy is the plug and play play battery and I find it much easier to clean than my motocaddy. I use my power caddy in the winter and my remote s7 motocaddy for the summer. So you can't go wrong with the power caddy. Motocaddy are also doing the free bag promotion as well


----------



## need_my_wedge (Dec 10, 2017)

I have a Motocaddy S1, had it for nearly seven years. No major issues with it at all, a couple of minor problems due to wear and tear, and damage. Canâ€™t really fault it, but when it comes to replacing it, Iâ€™m going for the Powakaddy C2. I like the way it folds down smaller and getting three lots of golf gear in the car, any additional space is a bonus.


----------



## Hobbit (Dec 10, 2017)

I've not had a P'caddy but have had 2x Motocaddys. The first one lasted 6 years and loads of golf. I literally ran it into the ground. I could have probably bought bits to repair it as the motor was still going strong but HID bought me a M1 for my birthday when they first came out. I've had it for 3 years without any problems.


----------



## pauljames87 (Dec 10, 2017)

Iâ€™m very much a buy right buy once kinda guy.. spend that bit more and you will only have to buy once. I bought the m1 back in 2013. 36 hole lithium battery aswell as we play a 27 hole event once a year so I wanted the option

Still going strong.


----------



## Jamie23 (Dec 10, 2017)

I had sort of made my mind up on the FWI5 but after seeing a couple of people mentioning the C2 and having a look at the reviews I am thinking that may be a good option

Looks like the exact same features but in a smaller package which would be ideal for the car.

Looks like it may be a bit more expensive. I have been offered an excellent deal on the FWI5 for Â£425 with the lithium battery but not sure if the C2 would be worth the extra.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Dec 10, 2017)

Jamie23 said:



			Looking to buy my first electric trolley and was just looking for a few opinions from current owners 

The model I am looking at is the PowaKaddy FW5i, I have been offered a very good deal on it which also includes the free bag with the current promotion 

Firstly would anyone choose one brand over the other and also how reliable are electric trolleys? Has anyone had any major issues?
		
Click to expand...

Do you know Motocaddy are doing the same free bag promotion?

http://www.motocaddy.com/uk

Never had either so can't comment on one versus the other but given the amount going for Motocaddy thought you might like to know about the deal if you didn't already.


----------



## patricks148 (Dec 10, 2017)

I've had a Motocaddy S3 pro for the last 4or 5 years and have been happy with it on the whole, though the tour bag i use does move about due to the weight. which probably caused the axle to break. while is was off for repair i was loaned a new powercaddy, which was far more stable and smaller. though i am happy with the MC, my next one will be a PC


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 10, 2017)

Motocaddy every single time 

For years Powercaddy were the reliable make and they produced solids trolleys but about 5 years ran into trouble and Motocaddy then became what appeared to be the leading trolleys.

I have had Mine for 5 years - had the odd bits of work done but still going strong - the Powercaddys just look and feel flimsy and ready to fall apart. 

Will always recommend Motocaddy - the S1 is just superb simplicity - S3 has the extra gadgets and S7 the remote one - if you want one that folds down smaller then the M series is spot on.


----------



## HughJars (Dec 10, 2017)

I worked in golf retail for a couple of years, we sold about one of each every week. 

We had a slew of Powakaddy returns and repairs to deal with. We had *one* Motocaddy issue which was an issue out the gate as a wire was loose upon delivery and fixed in two days.

Motocaddy all day long. And get a Lithium, in the long run it's cheaper, and absolutely it's better.


----------



## Bigfoot (Dec 10, 2017)

My Motocaddy M1 takes a lot of use - more than 175 rounds so far this year and with a 36 hole lithium battery has been excellent for 3 years (I think). I have had one problem and that was the charger rather than the trolley. I called Motocaddy and they had then new charger delivered to my home FOC within 48 hours with no quibble.

I had Powakaddy trollies before but this has been much more reliable.


----------



## pauljames87 (Dec 10, 2017)

I should add that I had 1 issue with my Trolley in 4 years 

The motor went.. but it was because I used it to pull me up a hill when i was tired so massive user error alert 

Replaced the motor no issue


----------



## garyinderry (Dec 10, 2017)

im currently eyeing up my first electric trolly. 

the powkaddy ones are much easier on the eye than motocaddy.  motocaddy are really dull and uninspiring. 

the reliability does worry me but there are plenty of good and bad stories about both brands. 

compact and fw5 are currently the ones im leaning towards.


----------



## Old Skier (Dec 10, 2017)

Powercaddy for me at the moment but I have had some interesting feedback about these http://www.gokart.co.uk/


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 10, 2017)

Had issues with my Motocaddy and have heard bad things about Powakaddy customer service so I'm firmly in the Go-Kart camp. Relatively cheap, no frills but does the job perfectly well and their customer service is superb


----------



## Robster59 (Dec 10, 2017)

Old Skier said:



			Powercaddy for me at the moment but I have had some interesting feedback about these http://www.gokart.co.uk/

Click to expand...

I've had mine for years.  Solid, reliable and ready to use in seconds.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Dec 10, 2017)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Had issues with my Motocaddy and have heard bad things about Powakaddy customer service so I'm firmly in the Go-Kart camp. Relatively cheap, no frills but does the job perfectly well and their customer service is superb
		
Click to expand...

And the added bonus of supporting a company that supports our H4H day. :thup:


----------



## HughJars (Dec 10, 2017)

garyinderry said:



			im currently eyeing up my first electric trolly. 

the powkaddy ones are much easier on the eye than motocaddy.  motocaddy are really dull and uninspiring. 

the reliability does worry me but there are plenty of good and *bad stories about both brands.* 

compact and fw5 are currently the ones im leaning towards.
		
Click to expand...

Bad stories about Motocaddy? Where?


----------



## garyinderry (Dec 10, 2017)

the odd comment on american golf reviews.


----------



## HankMarvin (Dec 10, 2017)

Motocaddy all day and all night.

You can close this thread now.


----------



## 2blue (Dec 10, 2017)

Blue in Munich said:



			And the added bonus of supporting a company that supports our H4H day. :thup:
		
Click to expand...

This is right ^^^^^^^^^^
There's no better, 'no frills' trolley, than the GoKart :whoo:


----------



## davemc1 (Dec 10, 2017)

I bought a nearly new Greenhill trolley for a song off eBay (id not heard of them either) it's either that or the garmin s1 watch as my favourite single golf purchase.

They only thing I'd say on the downside is its quite big, you can strip it down by folding the front wheel in and taking the back wheels off if necessary, but that's a bit of a chore


----------



## ger147 (Dec 10, 2017)

Very happy with my PowaKaddy trolley.


----------



## MadAdey (Dec 10, 2017)

Forgot what anyone says about this brand or that brand, you can't go wrong with either. I had the S1 when it first came out and ran it for about 6 years. The only thing I had to do was replace the battery in all that time. It still looked as good as new and didn't show signs of it's age.

Go with what you like and what you can afford. I'm sure you'll not be disappointed either way.


----------



## adasko (Dec 11, 2017)

I have motocaddy s3 pro, chose it on the looks. You can't go wrong with any of them, you will get free bag with any of them, just choose what you like most.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Dec 11, 2017)

Our club pro stopepd stocking Powakaddy a few years back because of the customer service issues already mentioned. He has recently started stocking them again as the customer service and reliability issues have improved.


----------



## cliveb (Dec 11, 2017)

Recently bought a Powakaddy C2 as I wanted one that folded up small. Obvious alternative was the Motocaddy M1pro at Â£50 less, but (a) the C2 is much less faff to open and fold (2 clips instead of 5), and (b) I don't like the Motocaddy bags with the diamond pattern of slots. The GoKart is nowhere near as small when folded up. One advantage of the GoKart is that its summer wheels do have some sort of tread; the Powakaddy ones are almost like slicks.


----------



## IanM (Dec 11, 2017)

My Powakaddy is over 15 years old... no issues and gets serviced every couple of years.

They were the market leader by miles, I think they slipped in quality a few years back but have fought back recently.

I think it's down to personal preference and deal now... and lithium is the way to go as said elsewhere.  I wonder if the models with the "bespoke" style battery are a bad idea as you are limited to buying the "Own Brand" replacement battery, which could prove costly.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Dec 11, 2017)

IanM said:



			My Powakaddy is over 15 years old... no issues and gets serviced every couple of years.

They were the market leader by miles, I think they slipped in quality a few years back but have fought back recently.

I think it's down to personal preference and deal now... and lithium is the way to go as said elsewhere.  I wonder if the models with the "bespoke" style battery are a bad idea as you are limited to buying the "Own Brand" replacement battery, which could prove costly.
		
Click to expand...


I think other batteries can still be used, with an adaptor cable. the plug socket looks pretty standard


----------



## drdel (Dec 11, 2017)

Depends on the 'bells and whistles' you want. Keep it simple for reliability. Hill Billy are a derivative of PK but less money.

The more expensive ones often require customised battery which are relatively more expensive.

Mine is an 8year old PK,  used 3 times a week, normally.


----------



## garyinderry (Dec 11, 2017)

As with most things in golf, a new product is always in the pipeline. 

When do the new trolleys usually come out?  do they have similar release patterns like say titleist clubs? 

Why are both moto and Powa so keen to give away a free bag?   are they trying to shift stock before new news come out?


----------



## HughJars (Dec 11, 2017)

garyinderry said:



			Why are both moto and Powa so keen to give away a free bag?   are they trying to shift stock before new news come out?
		
Click to expand...

Mature market? 20 years ago you'd hardly see an electric trolley, now amongst regular golfers you see very few without.

Selling replacement trolleys I imagine is much harder than selling first timers, and it's not like we change them often.


----------



## drewster (Dec 12, 2017)

I've just ordered a new Powakaddy from Andrew Blunt at Seaham Golf Club. I'd highly recommend speaking to him before ordering one anywhere else. Back to the OP , I was swayed by the aesthetics, call me vain but visually Motocaddy don't have any appeal to me.


----------



## garyinderry (Dec 14, 2017)

Anyone using the powakaddy compact C2 ?  looks like a tidy model.  I like the fact it folds away nice and small.


----------



## Reemul (Dec 14, 2017)

I have a Motocaddy S1 which cost me Â£100 second hand, hardly used. I hate it, I hate the size, hate charging the battery. So I am selling it on for Â£100. Instead I bought a Motocaddy M1 Lite for Â£89 and I love it, heck I do not need an electric trolley at all. Carry half the time and a decent push trolley seems way better.

I also picked up a Powakaddy Freeway for Â£30 for my son but he hates it too so is using a push trolley also. Soon to sell that as well.

It was easy to get caught up in the everyone has an electric trolley so I need 1 too, but we most certainly did not.


----------



## chasf (Dec 14, 2017)

garyinderry said:



			Anyone using the powakaddy compact C2 ?  looks like a tidy model.  I like the fact it folds away nice and small.
		
Click to expand...

I have one and it's a great bit of kit. It folds down nice and small and its realy easy and quick to fold. Looks good as well.


----------



## cliveb (Dec 14, 2017)

chasf said:



			I have one and it's a great bit of kit. It folds down nice and small and its realy easy and quick to fold. Looks good as well.
		
Click to expand...

Recently bought one and agreed that it is easy to fold and is very compact.

Only slight issue I've noticed is that it's a bit weight biased to the rear which means it can sometimes tip backwards going up a steep slope if you're not actually holding the handle.


----------



## garyinderry (Dec 14, 2017)

cliveb said:



			Recently bought one and agreed that it is easy to fold and is very compact.

Only slight issue I've noticed is that it's a bit weight biased to the rear which means it can sometimes tip backwards going up a steep slope if you're not actually holding the handle.
		
Click to expand...


A pile of balls in the front pocket you balance that out.


----------



## hines57 (Dec 15, 2017)

just changed to the M1 Pro and it's great. So easy to get on with and folds down nice and small. Great trolley.


----------



## Yant (Dec 15, 2017)

HughJars said:



			And get a Lithium, in the long run it's cheaper, and absolutely it's better.
		
Click to expand...

Interested to know more about this, as my current acid battery is on it's last legs. Lithium replacements are in the region of Â£220, which in comparison to a replacement acid at Â£80 is significant and would make quite a dent in my wallet.

Why is it cheaper and why is it better? I'm presuming that you are referring to;

The charging time - not an issue for me, i don't care if i need to charge overnight.
The longevity - My (current) acid battery has lasted for over 6 years.


----------



## lex! (Dec 15, 2017)

I like Motocaddy, a really good company in my opinion and I have the S1. I use it all the time. I think that lithium is lighter and cleaner and it was only a few quid more to go lithium when I bought the trolley brand new.


----------



## HughJars (Dec 19, 2017)

Yant said:



			Interested to know more about this, as my current acid battery is on it's last legs. Lithium replacements are in the region of Â£220, which in comparison to a replacement acid at Â£80 is significant and would make quite a dent in my wallet.

Why is it cheaper and why is it better? I'm presuming that you are referring to;

The charging time - not an issue for me, i don't care if i need to charge overnight.
The longevity - My (current) acid battery has lasted for over 6 years.
		
Click to expand...

1. OK maybe not, but say you've forgotten and just have time for a quick splash & dash? Or away a weekend somewhere etc. The shortness of the charging time is a major boon imo.
2. You're lucky I'd say if your battery has suffered no degradation in that time and can still do the full 18. Remember that the Motocaddy lithium is a "27" hole battery, in practice (having done so this year) after 5 years my battery still managed 42 holes before conking out, and that's on a fairly mossy par 72 course. 

3. It's lighter to lug about, it's smaller, and it stores and carries within the trolley itself.


----------



## pauljames87 (Dec 19, 2017)

Yant said:



			Interested to know more about this, as my current acid battery is on it's last legs. Lithium replacements are in the region of Â£220, which in comparison to a replacement acid at Â£80 is significant and would make quite a dent in my wallet.

Why is it cheaper and why is it better? I'm presuming that you are referring to;

The charging time - not an issue for me, i don't care if i need to charge overnight.
The longevity - My (current) acid battery has lasted for over 6 years.
		
Click to expand...

lithium is Â£220 you say and Â£80 for lead acid.. id say the lithium will last a lot longer, mine is 4 years old and still going strong. People I play with have gone through 3 lead batteries in those 4 years 

lot lighter to carry

quicker to charge

dont get battery shadows

someone once told me most lead batteries are recycled now days so the "new" one you buy has been used before so thats why they stop working sooner and sooner now

if you dont buy lithium you will regret it long term


----------



## Robster59 (Dec 19, 2017)

You can also get Lithium a lot cheaper than Â£220.  I bought mine for Â£130 off ebay and its great.  I wouldn't go back to Lead Acid now.


----------



## Yant (Dec 19, 2017)

Thanks for the feedback chaps.  Food for thought.


----------



## garyinderry (Dec 20, 2017)

For these that have the C2 ...

Watching some videos on it.  One mentioned there is some play on the handle, as in it moves a little freely up and down.  Does this make the trolley feel loose at all? 

I am not too sure if I would like that.   won't be able to test these before making a purchase so need to get it right first time.


----------



## cliveb (Dec 21, 2017)

I have a C2 and yes there is a slight amount of play in the handle but I don't notice it on the course, only when putting it up.


----------



## chasf (Dec 21, 2017)

garyinderry said:



			For these that have the C2 ...

Watching some videos on it.  One mentioned there is some play on the handle, as in it moves a little freely up and down.  Does this make the trolley feel loose at all? 

I am not too sure if I would like that.   won't be able to test these before making a purchase so need to get it right first time.
		
Click to expand...

 its not a problem in the day to day use of the trolley, there is some slight play in the handle, but no problem in using the trolley


----------



## drewster (Dec 22, 2017)

I'm looking forward to putting my new FW7 GPS into play this weekend. Funded a decent part of it by selling my Garmin X40 Golf Band,  The free Powakaddy golf bag, A free Powakaddy accessory and my existing Stewart R1 Push.


----------



## garyinderry (Dec 28, 2017)

Went for the powakaddy compact c2 in the end.  With the 20% off on ebay shops today I had to pull the trigger. 

Toyed with the idea of the fw7 but I like the idea of the smaller folding trolley and don't need a GPS function built in.

Went for the 36hole lithium bad bay battery.  Happy days.


----------



## KenVal (Jun 19, 2020)

Just recently purchased the new Powerkaddy FX7 gps ebs model, which is a nice looking trolley but ebs is dissapointing compared to the old fw7s model as the braking is “ automatic” and not now selectable and unfortunately insufficient braking if you have steep paths or slopes on your course...pulls me down even on setting 1 !! ebs not fit for purpose so recommend you avoid this extra cost function.


----------



## IanM (Jun 19, 2020)

I've always wondered about a trolley with lots of stuff that can potentially "go wrong!"  My old Powakaddy is over 20 years old and still works well... when I replace it I can't see me wanting GPS, phone charger and colour tv!


----------

